# Need to find work! Help!!!



## lowi0008 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm a soon-to-be expat in one country or another-- very likely Thailand. However my main concern is being able to support myself once I arrive...I need to work and make a living. 

I am a college graduate from a major university. However, I may be looking to switch fields to a more business-oriented sector or publishing or the likes (I currently work in the medical field). 

What I need to know is this: what are my odds of finding work that is not below my educational level? 

If this is not possible: what do I need to change? 

If this is possible: how do I go about getting hired?

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, the publishing industry in Thailand would probably want you to speak and write Thai. There is an English-language newspaper

Your main asset is that you are a native speaker of English with a degree. Teaching English will support you, but that's all. If you could get a job teaching a subject at an international (read as English-medium) school, your pay would be better.

There are countries where you could actually save money while teaching English. The one that seems to work best for that is Korea. Vietnam was a pretty good deal for a while, but I've read that salaries are down. However, it would be worth checking out. Look at China, too.

In all cases, you have the visa problem to deal with. In Korea, the school will get you a visa. In many other countries you will find that the schools expect you to teach on a tourist visa.

The premier website for ESL is Dave's ESL Cafe. Also look at TEFLDaddy, which is geared toward Thailand. I think that site has the link to the famous 'How to get a teaching job in Thailand in 10 days'. I have a link somewhere in this forum, too.


----------

